# Sooty Palominos?



## Tremor (May 28, 2011)

So, if any of you guys have any sooty palominos would you mind posting them?

My little filly seems to be sooty. I must say, I'm heart broken.

Here's mine.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2011)

Why would you be upset over her being sooty? Usually just means she'll be darker, sometimes really dark.

She is still so cute, and this pic with the kitty is too cute. I'm still waiting for my foals to arrive and I hope one is a nice palomino like your little girl. [A second, I hope will be a little buckskin colt.



]


----------



## Tremor (May 28, 2011)

chandab said:


> Why would you be upset over her being sooty? Usually just means she'll be darker, sometimes really dark.
> 
> She is still so cute, and this pic with the kitty is too cute. I'm still waiting for my foals to arrive and I hope one is a nice palomino like your little girl. [A second, I hope will be a little buckskin colt.
> 
> ...


Haha, because I was hoping for a golden palomino with dapples. She'll still be golden....but with the added feature. :BigGrinI'll be curious to see if she says golden and gets light dapples and sooty. That'd be interesting!

She seems to like that cat.





Good luck on your foaling! I'll be crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2011)

Gotcha, well she might still get dapples and be fairly golden. [My silver bay mare has a more golden look than my palomino mare (she's very light most of the year).]


----------



## Getitia (May 29, 2011)

Here is a photo of one of our sooty palominos - we actually receive more comments on his color than any of our horses and he has multiple National wins - Top tens and a National Championship


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2011)

Getitia said:


> Here is a photo of one of our sooty palominos - we actually receive more comments on his color than any of our horses and he has multiple National wins - Top tens and a National Championship





Oooo, I can see why, he is GORGEOUS! (all of your horses are!



)

I have a sooty palomino filly that is a year old, I'd be thrilled if she looked anything like your boy. I guess it could be disappointing if one was hoping for a bright gold palomino, but I have several of those already. I like the unusual colors, myself.


----------

